# Where can I buy meerkats from?



## kelseybabe

I live in nottinghamshire and would love a few meerkats
Where abouts could I get them from and around how much would they cost?


----------



## jacko1

dont know where you can buy them but there is a place locle to us that keep some its called butterfly world and they are such a cute animal and verry playfull


----------



## shrek090

new world exotics in beeston had some think they were £550 each.

paul


----------



## kelseybabe

Thanks 
Isnt it illegal to keep them ?
OR is that just in America


----------



## rizz

kelseybabe said:


> Thanks
> Isnt it illegal to keep them ?
> OR is that just in America


 it is legal to keep them!
me and my bf want to get a couple! 
you cant keep just one tho


----------



## ratking

every body no,s this surely you.d just go to compare the meerkat.com


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

simples!


----------



## pigglywiggly

:lol2:

( pouchie on here was selling a family group.............not sure if they have gone to a new home though)


----------



## angela__k__84

I know a shop in Scotland that sell them if you don't mind the commute :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie

pigglywiggly said:


> :lol2:
> 
> ( pouchie on here was selling a family group.............not sure if they have gone to a new home though)


 
Yes Pouchie has sold those now.


----------



## xclairex

New world exotics will have some in a few weeks, pop down have a chat with them about the meerkats they must be sold in pairs as they're social animals. They will help you out with everything and you'll be able to see their two that are in the shop. Take a look at the website for more info on whereabouts they are New World Exotics


----------



## Ailurus

you can get them in most pet shops and zoo gift shops, but they don't move much


----------



## stubeanz

firstly do you have experience with meerkats? do you have enough space to keep a group outside? why is the reason you want meerkats? personaly your post matches all the right signs for someone buying on a whim as they look cute. i may be wrong and if so i appologise
stu


----------



## Dragonette

Speak with Dave at Scales & Tails (Leicester). He has an adult pair(cute little guys!) and I've heard there will be babies available for sale


----------



## mythicdawn07

stubeanz said:


> firstly do you have experience with meerkats? do you have enough space to keep a group outside? why is the reason you want meerkats? personaly your post matches all the right signs for someone buying on a whim as they look cute. i may be wrong and if so i appologise
> stu


I dont see any problem with that. 

They are not just for expert's and i imagine if anyone is going to be keeping them and paying 550 quid each they will do the necessary research about them and there need's.

Everyone has to start some where when learning about pet's, i find the easiest way is to do your research then go out and buy one or two when your comfortable about keeping them and feel you have the right knowledge.


----------



## stubeanz

not saying she is looking for a fluffy cuddly pet im meerly asking the questions as these arent animals to get on a whim both for the animals sake (which should come first) and for the humans sake .... people will remember when someone from this forum brought A meerkat and went against everyones advice then about 4 months later came back on and it went up for sale due to it attacking her baby brother.
they arent just for experts no and i agree that you have to start somewhere but i just like to put the point across that these are social animals that do best with a large outdoor enclosure.
if the OP does have experience and and knows exactly what they need then thats fine :2thumb: but her advert points to usual signs of people wanting an animal cos they have seen them on tv or whatever. if you swapped the word meerkat for monkey then this add would easily become a thread saying do you know about monkeys at all or just buying on a whim. (which is exactly what i have just asked )
stu


----------



## rybuzz

shrek090 said:


> new world exotics in beeston had some think they were £550 each.
> 
> paul


 
Yeah theres 2 in there dead cute and a bunch of other nice animals.
Talk to John, owner of the shop


----------



## odogy

*meerkat for sale*

I have a 28week old meerat for sale for 650 or very close offer been hand reared so very friendly.would need picking up from liverpool. selling due to new work commitments anyone intrested please call me on 07704681904.thanks neil.


----------



## JPReptiles

stubeanz said:


> not saying she is looking for a fluffy cuddly pet im meerly asking the questions as these arent animals to get on a whim both for the animals sake (which should come first) and for the humans sake .... people will remember when someone from this forum brought A meerkat and went against everyones advice then about 4 months later came back on and it went up for sale due to it attacking her baby brother.
> they arent just for experts no and i agree that you have to start somewhere but i just like to put the point across that these are social animals that do best with a large outdoor enclosure.
> if the OP does have experience and and knows exactly what they need then thats fine :2thumb: but her advert points to usual signs of people wanting an animal cos they have seen them on tv or whatever. if you swapped the word meerkat for monkey then this add would easily become a thread saying do you know about monkeys at all or just buying on a whim. (which is exactly what i have just asked )
> stu


Do you keep meerkats yourself?

John


----------



## stubeanz

yup and have had experience with them in a group/individualy, outdoors/indoors, at home/work and at a zoo.
can safely say meerkats are best kept outdoors in a large enclosure and kept in groups thats why i like to ask these questions due to peopl getting meerkats keeping them alone indoors and then wondering why they attack their lil brother ? (and yes thats happened on this forum: victory
at end of the day im just looking out for the animals welfare and want to make sure people know what they are getting into..... im not against keeping meerkats at all just want to make sure people keep them correctly.
stu


----------

